# Circle and Faux Circle Jackets, Sweaters and Shrugs



## MaryE.

Circle jackets and sweaters of various kinds seem to be really popular right now on the forum. I just found that there are circle jackets and faux circle jackets along with shrugs and boleros that dont mention the word circle but are made like the faux circles. A popular faux circle on the forum is a turtleback.

Faux Circles of various kinds
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41068-1.html#681796
re Burnished Bronze Shrug: http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L0438.pdf
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41031-1.html
Turtleback Sweaters: http://manyhorsesmane.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/easy-sweater-to-knit/ and http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=74662
Turtleback Jackets: http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=76946
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36983-1.html
Red Hearts Endless Circle Vest: http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38965-1.html
Faux Circle: http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/A133_LanaBambuFauxCircleJacket.pdf
From Patternfish: http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5523
A downloadable Free Turtleback Pattern that was first posted to the forum by Iponsford is at bottom of this message box. Click on "Download" that is just to the right of the download's title.

Crocheted Faux Circles
Simple Crochet Shrug Pattern #: 90689B http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/90689B.pdf
Summer Turtleback Jackets: http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?prod_id=80220

"True" Circles
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5288&lang=us
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/A133_LanaBambuFauxCircleJacket.pdf
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37468-1.html
Knit, Swirl!: http://www.amazon.com/reader/ASIN/0981985912#_
You need a Ravelry account for the this link to work: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-swirl-uniquely-flattering-one-piece-one-seam-swirl-jackets
For more circle patterns: Do a Ravelry search for circle jacket. The results will show circles, faux circles and some that just have rounded fronts. For even more circle patterns: Search Ravelry for circle vest, circle shrug and circle bolero.


----------



## whataknitwit

Thanks for all of those links, I feel inspired to make one, just have to decide which one.


----------



## Star58

This is on my to do list...Time to collect even more patterns.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Mary E, you are a jewel. I trolled for these but was less successful than you. Thank you. These are a good substitute for those of my friends who are not inclined to wear a shawl.


----------



## MaryE.

I downloaded the Endless Circle Vest from Red Heart and it's definitely on my to-do list. I bought the Easy Knitted Turtleback Sweaters pattern from Annie's attic because I really like it too. It's another definite on my to-do list. I love the way it's put together and I like having the plain rib and lace rib options. These are wonderful patterns. It took me a while to understand how the Endless Circle Vest went together, but once I figured that out, it made the whole thing even more appealing. With the turtlebacks, there's even less to figure out and one of the views of the pattern actually shows it pretty well. These look like fun and relatively quick knits.


----------



## kiwirose

Thanks you for these links. There are certainly some which are now on my "To Do" List, although I fear I will have to live a few hundred years to get through all that is on that list.

Still, I think I will, at least, make one of the Turtleback Jackets. They are awesome, and some of the lace ones for summer, are exqusite.


----------



## MaryE.

Here's one more I just found. What I really like is that is shows how it's made. It's a child's pattern but it cold be easily adapted for an adult.
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html


kiwirose said:


> Thanks you for these links. There are certainly some which are now on my "To Do" List, although I fear I will have to live a few hundred years to get through all that is on that list.
> Still, I think I will, at least, make one of the Turtleback Jackets. They are awesome, and some of the lace ones for summer, are exqusite.


----------



## BSG

MaryE. said:


> Here's one more I just found. What I really like is that is shows how it's made.
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html
> 
> Really cute.
> 
> Barbara


----------



## kiwirose

MaryE. said:


> Here's one more I just found. What I really like is that is shows how it's made. It's a child's pattern but it cold be easily adapted for an adult.
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html


Oh yes! Got that one as well, and the woman's shrug linked to it, as well. It always helps to see photos of how things are made. Of course, one can sometimes work out how to make it, without a pattern, from photos.

Many thanks MaryE.


----------



## bsaito

Thanks, Mary, You've been workin' hard. 

I am almost finished with my Endless Circle vest. I think it's called endless because it seems like there is no end in sight. I love the ones that others have posted. Of course, now you've just added more to my "pile". LOL


----------



## MaryE.

I can't wait to see it!


bsaito said:


> Thanks, Mary, You've been workin' hard.
> I am almost finished with my Endless Circle vest. I think it's called endless because it seems like there is no end in sight. I love the ones that others have posted. Of course, now you've just added more to my "pile". LOL


----------



## MaryE.

I'm glad you saw the link to the adult one because absolutely I missed it! I'll blame it on my vision. I just had cataract surgery and I'm often reading through drops which tend to distort your vision (yeh, and pigs can fly!) Actualy, except for the drops, I'm amazed at my vision. I just had surgery on my 2nd eye and I don't need glasses for distance vision at all. I can't get new glasses for another few weeks and I'm in a pickle with my glasses. They are fine for reading but I have to take them off for distance vision. But, it's wonderful. I had the standard intraocular lens put in or probably wouldn't need glasses at all. It's still wonderful! Woo Woo!


kiwirose said:


> Oh yes! Got that one as well, and the woman's shrug linked to it, as well. It always helps to see photos of how things are made. Of course, one can sometimes work out how to make it, without a pattern, from photos. Many thanks MaryE.


----------



## meshale13

I have become obsessed with these sweaters and have been buying them in various colors. Just the other day I looked at one and comment to my DH that I could easily knit one! So thank you so much for the links!


----------



## kiwirose

MaryE. said:


> I'm glad you saw the link to the adult one because absolutely I missed it! I'll blame it on my vision. I just had cataract surgery and I'm often reading through drops which tend to distort your vision (yeh, and pigs can fly!) Actualy, except for the drops, I'm amazed at my vision. I just had surgery on my 2nd eye and I don't need glasses for distance vision at all. I can't get new glasses for another few weeks and I'm in a pickle with my glasses. They are fine for reading but I have to take them off for distance vision. But, it's wonderful. I had the standard intraocular lens put in or probably wouldn't need glasses at all. It's still wonderful! Woo Woo!


I am very pleased for you, Mary. I recall when my Mum had cataract surgery, what a huge difference it made to her. She was able to work on her tapestries right up until about a year before she died, at 88, without glasses.


----------



## Earlene H

Thank you so much for all the links I am printing them all out and will get the knitting needles fired up... Thanks again for all your help...


----------



## momanna

BSG said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more I just found. What I really like is that is shows how it's made.
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html
> 
> Really cute.
> 
> Barbara
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one for my GD. It is so easy to do and fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryE.

Looks rally good! I hope you posted it in the pictures section for everyone to see!


----------



## Lindyjo

Hi - I've no idea how long this thread has been going.....
Do you have a link to a pattern that is a long rectangle, where the corners are folded over to make an opening? I've some gorgeous super chunky yarn that needs something so so simple to show it off. I've found one pattern but its in French!

Thank you - in hope


----------



## samazon

Here you go  
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90733AD.html?noImages=


----------

